# 04 maxima dash lght issue



## chevystepside (Aug 19, 2012)

my dash lights turn off when you turn the headlights on. Also the trans shifter light stays on all the time and is draining the battery. anyone have this happen to them? or any ideas where to start looking for the problem. i checked all my fuses= good both under the hood and the interior fuse panel.


Lancer


----------



## Stequin (Aug 16, 2012)

Well you find resistor that cuts down the instruments lights when you find that the headlights are on. Go forward and check the dimmer first. If you find that this dimmer light is not working then there is need for replacement.


----------

